# Auddict MSW Solo Woodwinds - 50% off Sales Last Minute EXTENSION



## Auddict (Nov 11, 2016)

*Master Solo Woodwinds: Flute*

*The 50% Off Sale for all Master Solo Woodwinds Instruments (Piccolo, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon) is extended for this weekend only - after this, the MSW will only be purchasable as a bundle.*

*
Diverse and Extremely Capable Solo Flute Sample Library for Kontakt 4 and Above (Retail Version Only, not Free Kontakt Player)*
*RRP: £79.99*
*£39.99 - 50% Off Sale Price!!

http://www.auddict.com/master-woodwinds-solo-flute.html*

*





SCROLL DOWN TO LATER MESSAGE FOR UPDATED DEMOS*

Auddict are extremely happy to reveal the first instrument in the shortly to-be-completed, "Master Solo Woodwinds" series, which aims to capture the very best of what these diverse instruments have to offer.

*Short Specs:*

- Over *20,000+ WAV* files/samples in this instrument alone!
- Multiple legato modes at varying dynamics
- Staccatos and shorter Staccatissimos to craft realistic short note passages
- *Intuitive trills function* allowing easy playing of any trills/tremolos up to a perfect 5th in width! (seven chromatic notes - C to G for example)
- Ability to *control level of mechanical noises* of the flute, which also *follows your performance*
- Flutter tonguing, Triple tonguing and much more...

*Full list of articulations:*

Legato with recorded vibrato
Legato without vibrato
Polyphonic/Chord playing with vibrato
Polyphonic/Chord playing without vibrato
Trills/Tremolos
Flutter Tongue
Triple Tongue
Staccato
Staccatissimo
Key Noises (able to play in isolation if needed as well)



*The solo flute* is 10GB in size as a result of its sheer richness in quality content, so keep in mind you will need at LEAST 17/18GB of space to download the rars, and then extract them. There are six mic positions, including LDC, SDC and Ribbon spots so you can even choose your type of spot mic, and really control the character of the recorded sound, as well as an orchestral spot pair, a stage position and a room position.

You are even able to control the level/volume of the key sounds/mechanics of the flute, and the sound of the flautist pressing the keys will also be louder depending on how hard you press the key on your MIDI keyboard (velocity).

One feature we are exceptionally proud of is the intuitive trills articulation system, which allows you to play any trill/tremolo within the flute's playable range up to a perfect fifth (seven chromatic notes)... See the demo video for an insight in to how this works!

*http://www.auddict.com/master-woodwinds-solo-flute.html*


----------



## Tysmall (Nov 11, 2016)

loving your master brass series ... i am definitely considering. eta on the whole package?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 11, 2016)

Sounds absolutely gorgeous, guys! Congratulations on release! 
I'm all set with flutes though. However, I'm quite curious to see what you have in store for the oboe.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 11, 2016)

Sounds beautiful, and the intro price is great. Just wondering, what else is coming in the solo woodwind series? Also, will the other woodwinds have similarly generous intro pricing? (Just trying to figure out how much I'm likely to be up for)


----------



## Auddict (Nov 11, 2016)

Tysmall said:


> loving your master brass series ... i am definitely considering. eta on the whole package?


Within weeks


----------



## Auddict (Nov 11, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Sounds absolutely gorgeous, guys! Congratulations on release!
> I'm all set with flutes though. However, I'm quite curious to see what you have in store for the oboe.


You will not have long to wait!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 11, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Sounds beautiful, and the intro price is great. Just wondering, what else is coming in the solo woodwind series? Also, will the other woodwinds have similarly generous intro pricing? (Just trying to figure out how much I'm likely to be up for)



They will definitely have similar intro offers, as we always like to do with our products. 
Soon to be released are the Oboe, Clarinet, Piccolo and Bassoon. We are considering then doing a sort of second extended pack which will include things like bass clarinet, alto flute, baroque flute, oboe d'amore and some other stuff!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 11, 2016)

Awesome, thanks Auddict. I think I may be able to go at least for the soon to be released collection.


----------



## BachN4th (Nov 11, 2016)

I hear a lot of good things. I'm glad to see the full high range of the flute getting sampled, nothing frustrates me more than using an instrument in it's normal upper range and finding it doesn't go to high C. (Looks like you guys may have gone to C# even). I play these notes regularly in the course of playing musicals, in a legato context, I just don't understand why any sample developer would just leave them missing, it is a MAJOR interruption to workflow when working with samples. The key noises in moderation are very in line with what I feel is missing in woodwind sampling. 

I greatly look forward to hearing your oboe and clarinet offerings in this line. I can easily see myself buying these - even with the woodwinds I already have.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 11, 2016)

How long is the intro sale going for? And is there a time limit to download within after purchase?


----------



## Auddict (Nov 12, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> How long is the intro sale going for? And is there a time limit to download within after purchase?


A few weeks, we will announce the date it ends soon. The download links are valid for a week but of course will be reset for you if at any time you need to re download etc!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 13, 2016)

BachN4th said:


> I hear a lot of good things. I'm glad to see the full high range of the flute getting sampled, nothing frustrates me more than using an instrument in it's normal upper range and finding it doesn't go to high C. (Looks like you guys may have gone to C# even). I play these notes regularly in the course of playing musicals, in a legato context, I just don't understand why any sample developer would just leave them missing, it is a MAJOR interruption to workflow when working with samples. The key noises in moderation are very in line with what I feel is missing in woodwind sampling.
> 
> I greatly look forward to hearing your oboe and clarinet offerings in this line. I can easily see myself buying these - even with the woodwinds I already have.



The Oboe and Clarinet are the next to be released, and are just round the corner!


----------



## Auddict (Dec 8, 2016)

Just a quick update on the MSW, as a lot of people are messaging in to ask... We had an unexpected setback, which delayed the release of the rest of the solo woodwinds, however we are back on track, so stay tuned for the imminent release of the Oboe, and the other instruments shortly after!


----------



## Auddict (Jan 16, 2017)

The MSW Solo Flute has been updated to match the unprecedented real-sounding legato of our Clarinet and Bassoon - here is a demo demonstrating this:



We kept the opening sale running until we tweaked this instrument to be the best it possibly can be, but this ends very soon. Please note the Master Solo Woodwinds will not be purchasable individually for much longer - once the piccolo is released (a matter of days), we will be combining all five instruments into a bundle, and you will not be able to but just one or a few of the instruments individually.

The bundle RRP price will simply be the combined prices of the solo instruments - so no difference in that respect, and customers who already own one or more of the woodwinds will of course be able to upgrade to the full bundle by paying the difference.

Customers who already own the solo flute can e-mail in to request a free update which is very quick to download and install!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 16, 2017)

Auddict said:


> The MSW Solo Flute has been updated to match the unprecedented real-sounding legato of our Clarinet and Bassoon - here is a demo demonstrating this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice and smooth!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 16, 2017)

Triple tonguing? Pardon me if this is a dumb question.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Auddict (Jan 16, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Triple tonguing? Pardon me if this is a dumb question.


It's a technique for woodwind and brass players in which they make "t/k" or "tuh, kuh" movements with their tongue in quick succession to play very fast staccato like passages. It's basically a technique to play very very fast staccato


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 16, 2017)

Auddict said:


> It's a technique for woodwind and brass players in which they make "t/k" or "tuh, kuh" movements with their tongue in quick succession to play very fast staccato like passages. It's basically a technique to play very very fast staccato



Hi! Yes, I was wondering if triple tonguing is part of the articulations? By the way, congratulations on great sounding woodwinds!


----------



## Auddict (Jan 16, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Hi! Yes, I was wondering if triple tonguing is part of the articulations? By the way, congratulations on great sounding woodwinds!


Absolutely it is - we are working on a new walkthrough video. The old one has been taken down so we can replace it with a video that also shows the new legato.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 16, 2017)

Awesome! This sale is outrageously great!


----------



## Piano Pete (Jan 16, 2017)

Will you be offering a sale on the complete bundle, or do we just have to purchase everything separately to take advantage of the discount? 

How many instruments is contained within the complete pack?


----------



## markleake (Jan 16, 2017)

Piano Pete said:


> Will you be offering a sale on the complete bundle, or do we just have to purchase everything separately to take advantage of the discount?
> 
> How many instruments is contained within the complete pack?


+1 to these questions.


----------



## Auddict (Jan 17, 2017)

Piano Pete said:


> Will you be offering a sale on the complete bundle, or do we just have to purchase everything separately to take advantage of the discount?
> 
> How many instruments is contained within the complete pack?


The master solo woodwinds will contain the piccolo, flute, oboe, clarinet and bassoon. We have decided to offer the complete bundle for a very very short time at opening sale 50% off rate once they are merged - it wouldn't be fair for a variety of reasons not to.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 17, 2017)

Auddict said:


> We have decided to offer the complete bundle for a very very short time at opening sale 50% off rate once they are merged - it wouldn't be fair for a variety of reasons not to.


 This is what I hoped for. Great that you guys are doing it.


----------



## Auddict (Jan 18, 2017)

rottoy said:


> This is what I hoped for. Great that you guys are doing it.


The Oboe will also be updated with the new legato, and we want to release some more demos of all instruments before we end the sale, for the people who still haven't quite decided, as there isn't a huge selection of demos available yet


----------



## markleake (Jan 18, 2017)

That would be great. I'm interested in these, but it is hard to evaluate without much material to listen to. So looking forward to more demos... hopefully there are some that show a combo of fast *and* expressive playing.


----------



## Auddict (Jan 19, 2017)

markleake said:


> That would be great. I'm interested in these, but it is hard to evaluate without much material to listen to. So looking forward to more demos... hopefully there are some that show a combo of fast *and* expressive playing.


we will bear this in mind!


----------



## Auddict (Jan 27, 2017)

We are extending the sale of the individual Master Solo Woodwinds instruments for the weekend, but after that, that's it, they will only be purchasable as a bundle from midnight on Sunday and onward...


----------



## Auddict (Jan 28, 2017)

Kota said:


> When do you expect to have more demos up?


More demos coming out throughout next week


----------

